#ubuntu-tablet 2012-02-17
<MrChrisDruif> Hi everyone
<MrChrisDruif> I *love* the recent activity in this groups mailing-list
#ubuntu-tablet 2013-02-13
 * popey waves
<mhall119> popey!
<mhall119> most activity this channel has seen in a year
<popey> sorry. I'll be quiet
#ubuntu-tablet 2013-02-15
<nOStahl> any news with ubuntu-tablet now that ubuntu for phones is coming out
